# The battle of the 7th Syms, Mahler's Versus Bruckner's



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

So, whose 7th ranks higher than the other?
Also does Mahler 's 7th offer any passages as wonderful as the 2 codas in Bruckner's 7th, 1st and 4 th movements?


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

I love both symphonies equally; however, they inhabit different worlds. In my mind, the Mahler is more earthbound. There is anger, sarcasm, anguish; romanctic serenades, grotesque marches, bird calls, pastoral cowbells, images of night and dawn etc. It’s almost a tone poem in the vein of Strauss. 

On the other hand, the Bruckner is solemn, reverent and otherworldly. 

Mahler’s instrumentation is also stranger and more individual. Guitars, mandolins, tenorhorns, cowbells and other weird percussion choices. Bruckner is a traditionalist in this regard.

However, more to your point: Mahler has many fantastic passages in his Seventh. Namely, the sublime middle section of the opening Langsam initiated by the harp glissandi. Also, the amazing “bird-call” woodwinds in the opening of the second movement.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Do I have to like one of them?


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

MarkW said:


> Do I have to like one of them?


No
only asking , can Mahler deliver a section which equals the 2 codas of Bruckner's 1 and 4 movements. 
Spectacular , when done right. 
Pity we have Furtwrangler's is such poor sound quality,, What happened to DDD sound quality back then, early 50's? Pity they never used Digital on that 52 recording. or was it 49?


----------

